# Ship models (Photo heavy)



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. Due to an overwhelming amount of requests biggrin: hehe yeah, right! ) I am posting a some photos of my ship models. The first is HMAV Bounty, the one of the (in)famous mutiny, and the second is the Golden hind, which was the last plastic model I built, before turning into wooden ships. Hope you like them.
I just noticed some dust... guess a cleaning is due soon. :redface:
(Yes they are covered, but they spent some time uncovered at an exhibition)

Thank you for watching.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 14, 2011)

Good LAWD at the detail on these things! Looks absolutely killer.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW those were fast responses 

Here I am posting some photos of VASA, my present in process project.
What you see here is 11 months of work. (Work??? that's no work!!! it's pure pleasure!!!)

How many pens can I turn in 11 months working (that word again!) 2-3 hours a day? :handshake:


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow........ very nice work!  I wish I had the time AND patience to do these.  Years ago I made a few plastic models similar in size but nowhere to this level of detail and even they took me a month!

Do these kits come with everything or do you end up buying your own sail material and cords?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!  That's amazing...


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing.  One question.  How in the world are you goingto get those in the bottle?


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2011)

Those are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RussFromNH (Oct 14, 2011)

Those pictures look great.

I have 4 wood ships on the workbench (lobster boat, The Harvey, Skipjack, mini Cutty Sark) right now in different stages and one in the closet waiting (Large Cutty Sark). 

My Grandfather passed away a few years ago and left me some of his unfinished models. I am slowly working on his (mini Cuddy and the Skipjack) while working on mine (Harvey and Maine Lobster Boat). The larger Cutty Sark has a sad story. 

Sad Story if interested. My Grandfather loved the Cutty Sark so he started working on the larger model. He spent about a year on the hull and started applying the copper to the bottom of the hull. Each copper tile is about 1/8" X 1/4". So there are thousands of these plates. He was all done and decided that he wanted it to look aged so he applied something to age the copper. The solution neutralized the glue and all of the tiles fell off. He got frustrated and put the model away. The model sat for about 20 years... After his passing my mother found the model and gave it to me to finish. I am not at that level of skill yet to get working on the model, but someday I will finish it. I have a great picture of him working on it from about 25 years ago. The picture will be on display. 

I am still trying to find the little copper tiles.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Do these kits come with everything or do you end up buying your own sail material and cords?



Most of the time I replace the sail material, WHEN the kit comes with sails, which is actually rare. It's usually very thick and out of scale. As for the threads, i make my own rigging lines with a ropewalk machine. You can see the nice texture of those lines in some of the close ups of the deadeyes (The round 3-holed things at the sides of the ships).

Thank you all for your comments! 

@Justturnin: Why do you think that every ship has to be in a bottle? :tongue:


----------



## jhprice (Oct 14, 2011)

I am humbled.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, I've built a lot of scale models in the past, but nothing I've done compares to those. VERY WELL DONE!!!


----------



## markgum (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!!!! Beautiful detail, excellent workmanship. Do you sell these or are they treasured art for your home?


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

No... I have not sold any of my ships. Will do when I run out of space to display them


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 14, 2011)

wow and people say I have to much time on my hands.  I cant imagine the amount of patience that would take.  They look amazing.

Phil


----------



## EarlD (Oct 14, 2011)

Very interesting.  Beautiful "work".   Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that is some kind of craftsmanship!!!!  Job well done. Your eye for detail is outstanding. It was a real pleasure looking at your photos. I am sure these look even better in person. Thanks for showing.


----------



## EarlD (Oct 14, 2011)

Google quickly found some interesting information about the Vasa:

The Vasa 1626-28 was the largest ship ever built in Sweden at that time,  she weighed in at approximately 1,400 tons and carried 64 guns.At about  3.30pm. on 10th. August 1628 she was towed out to open water to gain a  head wind and upon hoisting her sails she heeled over so violently that  the sea entered her lower gun ports and in a matter of minutes she sank  to the bottom of the sea, where she stayed until finally being raised in  1959-61 and is now located in the Vasa wharf in Stockholm.


----------



## vallealbert (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful work Ulises...great detail and craftsmanship.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Google quickly found some interesting information about the Vasa:
> 
> The Vasa 1626-28 was the largest ship ever built in Sweden at that time,  she weighed in at approximately 1,400 tons and carried 64 guns.At about  3.30pm. on 10th. August 1628 she was towed out to open water to gain a  head wind and upon hoisting her sails she heeled over so violently that  the sea entered her lower gun ports and in a matter of minutes she sank  to the bottom of the sea, where she stayed until finally being raised in  1959-61 and is now located in the Vasa wharf in Stockholm.



That is correct Earl. Many people ask what's so important about a ship which sailed one mile and sank. In the 50's she was discovered in the bottom of the sea. Her hull was so well preserved that after a few patches and the water drained, it floated by itself. They restored her and about 90% of the ship is original material. They even found human remains. A museum was built especially for her, and I read somewhere that in 2010 it reached its 20,000,000nth visitor.


----------



## eldee (Oct 14, 2011)

That is spectacular work. Museum quality. That's a lot of planking nails.
I have 4 ships in the wings (including a longtime favorite Cutty Sark), but will likely never get to them.....or my 1/8 scale Pochers.


----------



## Joe Burns (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow.  The amount of patience and love and skill illustrated in the pictures is humbling.

Joe


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2011)

Excellent work on every detail. You are definitely to be congratulated. They do deserve to be displayed so that others can recognize your talents.

If I may ask, where do you obtain these kits? All I have found were the plastic ones.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

Fred: I have purchased most of my kits from Model Expo.
http://www.modelexpo-online.com/default.asp

And most of them I've got patiently waiting for special discount sales.
Unfortunately ME has discontinued a large segment of kits they used to sell, but still some good kits can still be found there. Some kits have gone up outrageously in price, though. (Vasa went from 999.99 to 1340 dlls, although I got it for around 375 :biggrin
I'm not to worried because I have already in my stash enough kits to keep me busy for the next 12 or 15 years. :biggrin: This may be even longer now that I'll start turning pens. :biggrin:


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Oct 15, 2011)

That's amazing! How long does one of those take you to complete?


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 15, 2011)

It depends... the Bounty, which was my last finished, took me 3 years, but I have to confess I was a bit lazy. I estimate around 1200 hours on average.
The photos of the VASA show a span of 11 months, working an average of 2 - 2.5 hours a day. 
Most people say "What a patience....", but I would say is more perseverance than patience what is needed.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats crazy incredible!!! well done!


----------



## holmqer (Oct 18, 2011)

This brings back fond memories, I saw the Vasa under restoration in Sweden many years ago. At that time, they were keeping the vessel under constant water spray while they treated the timbers to prevent a decay process that would begin once it dried out.

My uncle was curator of the Army museum at the time, so he got us special access to the restoration effort.


----------

